# Commencal meta 5.5.3 mit 160 mm?



## zuio (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, hier einige Fragen zu meinem Commencal 5.5.3 von 2007. 
Das Rad hat 140 mm vorne und hinten. Meine Idee ist, da eh mal ein besserer Dämpfer her soll, das Rad hinten auf 160mm aufzurüsten. 
Meine Fragen:
Geht das überhaupt? Wäre der Rahmen irgendwie gefährdet durch veränderte Geometrie? Wäre der Unterschied so groß, dass es sich lohnt dafür überhaupt Geld zu investieren und ist das ganze Schwachsinn, wenn vorne die Gabel unverändert bleibt?

Für ein paar Antworten wäre ich euch dankbar. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2010)

Der original Dämpfer hat 200 x 50 mm (Einbaulänge x Federweg). Deshalb bietet es sich an, einen 200 x 57 mm Dämpfer einzubauen. Damit hast du 7 mm mehr am Dämpfer - mit Faktor 3 (nehme ich mal) dann hast du 21 mm mehr - also die gewünschten 161 mm. Der Rahmen sollte das mitmachen - hab schon von Bilder einem gesehen, der das gemacht.
Gruss
Tobi
P.S. beim Dämpfer auf das richtige Tune achten. Ist bei Fox-Dämpfern außen angebracht. Dort wird der verbaute Shim-Stack für Rebound in Compression angegeben (soft, middle, hard - oder so). Beim Neukauf sollte der Dämpfer genauso bestückt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (13. Oktober 2010)

Mess doch mal einen Mehrhub von 6-7mm ab und prüf, ob die Umlenkung oder der Reifen ans Sattelrohr stossen. Ist von Jahrgang und Rahmengrösse abhängig, glaube ich zu erinnern.

Wenn überhaupt würde ich eher in eine dickere Gabel investieren als in einen Dämpfer. Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (5. November 2010)

tequesta schrieb:


> Mess doch mal einen Mehrhub von 6-7mm ab und prüf, ob die Umlenkung oder der Reifen ans Sattelrohr stossen. Ist von Jahrgang und Rahmengrösse abhängig, glaube ich zu erinnern.
> 
> Wenn überhaupt würde ich eher in eine dickere Gabel investieren als in einen Dämpfer. Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.



Ich habe den Umbau an meinem Meta 5 Carbon gemacht.
Geht problemlos.
Sieht so aus, dass die Umlenkhebel für 160mm FW konstruiert worden sind.
Ist aber nicht ein riesiger Unterschied beim Fahren.
Das mit der dickeren Gabel macht sicher Sinn, habe ich aber noch nicht realisiert.
Bin aber auf der Suche nach ner schwarzen Fox Float 36.

Übrigens: Der Remy Absalon fährt auch mit 160mm hi/vo an seinem Meta 5 Carbon

Die FR Marathons werde ich mit 160er Setup fahren.
Hier in der Region um Zürich mit dem 140er, weil das Bike dadurch spritziger ist, rsp. sich zumindest so anfühlt.


----------



## evil_rider (28. November 2010)

ebenfalls gehen 190er dämpfer mit 51mm hub, das tretlager kommt tiefer und der lenk-/sitzwinkel wird flacher, fährt sich so deutlich besser bergab.

anstoßen tut die wippe nicht, komplett eingefedert sind zwischen sitzrohr und wippe noch 2mm platz(getestet: luft aus dämpfer gelassen und draufgesetzt).


----------



## doppelter Wolf (27. März 2011)

Mein Fox RP2 schlürft, was haltet ihr von einem Monarch RT3 oder 4.2 als Ersatz?


----------



## cauw (28. März 2011)

Tach,

habe in mein 5.5.3 eine Lyrik verbaut und hinten einen Fox 200/57mm. Past sehr gut. Da die Serien Mazzochi eher hoch baut, braucht man die Absenkung bei der Lyrik nur an steilen Rampen.

Gruß Cauw


----------



## adrenalinmachin (30. März 2011)

Fahre mein Meta 5 carbon mittlerweile vorne und hinten im 160er Setup.
Hinten RP2 vorne eine BOS Deville.
So bin relativ günstig zu einem leichten Enduro gekommen (12,7kg inkl. Pedale und KeFü)
Absenkung vorne benutze ich nie, da nicht vorhanden 
Ab und zu wäre ich aber schon froh wenn ich die Gabel absenken könnte.
Die Sitzposition ist mit der kürzeren Gabel schon besser.

Aber Alles in Allem bin ich mit der 160er Version suuper happy


----------



## caiman83 (31. März 2011)

Bilder!


----------



## cauw (3. April 2011)

Bitte schön:


----------



## adrenalinmachin (15. September 2011)

So,wollte schon lange mal die Bilder von meinem 160mm Meta5 Carbon posten.
Atuelles Gewicht mit Flaschenhalter (Ja,den benutze ich immer auf meinemArbeitsweg) 12.8kg.
Mittlerweile hat das Bike einmal Megavalanche und einmal BikeAttack hinter sich. 
Hatte nur andere Reifen drauf und den Flaschenhalter demontiert.

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, habe dieBilder mit dem Handy gemacht,in meinem Album sind sie ein biiiischen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmirMahdiGuhari (2. April 2021)

zuio schrieb:


> Hallo, hier einige Fragen zu meinem Commencal 5.5.3 von 2007.
> Das Rad hat 140 mm vorne und hinten. Meine Idee ist, da eh mal ein besserer Dämpfer her soll, das Rad hinten auf 160mm aufzurüsten.
> Meine Fragen:
> Geht das überhaupt? Wäre der Rahmen irgendwie gefährdet durch veränderte Geometrie? Wäre der Unterschied so groß, dass es sich lohnt dafür überhaupt Geld zu investieren und ist das ganze Schwachsinn, wenn vorne die Gabel unverändert bleibt?
> ...


Hallo es passt mach dir keine Sorgen ich hab eine 222/63 drauf


----------

